# Official Pacers Fans Fantasy Thread



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I figured I'd make this thread for any discussion related to our Yahoo! Fantasy league. Recent events, trades, bragging rights, etc.


Hopefully this will help to keep everyone more active with the league!

A continued Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The Dreamers in the house..................




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Great idea. In all honestly, i was going to PM you stephenjackson, and ask you if we can make one for league talk. But i didn't want to like make too many topics i know people get mad about that. But anyways, great idea bro.

I am open for trades. My team is horrible, i picked like 4 young kids and hoped they all would play good but all 4 have stuggled and my team is way down. Besides Wade and Peja, my team is horrid. 

Seriously though, i think this is my worst NBA fantasy team i've had in years....


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Great idea. In all honestly, i was going to PM you stephenjackson, and ask you if we can make one for league talk. But i didn't want to like make too many topics i know people get mad about that. But anyways, great idea bro.
> 
> I am open for trades. My team is horrible, i picked like 4 young kids and hoped they all would play good but all 4 have stuggled and my team is way down. Besides Wade and Peja, my team is horrid.
> 
> Seriously though, i think this is my worst NBA fantasy team i've had in years....


Yeah, I figured it'd be fun to have this kind of thread....especially for bragging rights
:biggrin:


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Damm too bad I missed this. I'm in third place in both my other leagues and amazingly enough they both have the same record.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Pacerholic, you need to update your lineups. One of your starting spots is empty, and two more are occupied by players who may be out for the season.

Right now my team is kicking *** and taking names mostly because Marcus Camby is playing like an MVP candidate. We'll see how I do when he cools down.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I know its too late now, so count me in for next year, and you must remember me too, or I shall behead you.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I forgot I had a fantasy team...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> Pacerholic, you need to update your lineups. One of your starting spots is empty, and two more are occupied by players who may be out for the season.
> 
> Right now my team is kicking *** and taking names mostly because Marcus Camby is playing like an MVP candidate. We'll see how I do when he cools down.



I'm not too far behind, mon frére.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Overview: BBB.net Pacers Fans

Regular Season Standings 

Rank Team W-L-T WPct GB Last Week Waiver Moves 
1 RP McMurphy 20-7-0 .741 - 6-3-0 6 17 
2 StephenJackson 19-8-0 .704 1 6-3-0 3 11 
3 Down2Brawl 16-9-2 .630 3 6-3-0 8 7 
4 jreywind 16-11-0 .593 4 5-4-0 9 5 
5 jermaine7fan 13-12-2 .519 6 6-3-0 5 - 
6 MillerTime 13-14-0 .481 7 5-4-0 4 2 
7 blink4s lakers 13-14-0 .481 7 3-6-0 10 1 
8 The Fat Nips 12-14-1 .463 7.5 4-5-0 2 - 
9 Wildcats 11-15-1 .426 8.5 4-5-0 7 4 
10 Banjoriddim's team 10-16-1 .389 9.5 3-6-0 1 5 
11 Pacers 8-18-1 .315 11.5 3-6-0 11 4 
12 The Dreamers 7-20-0 .259 13 3-6-0 12 2 

= on Yahoo! Messenger now Standings through: Mon, Nov 21


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Ummmm, I'm getting this message when I try to go to our league.

You are not allowed to view this page because you are not in this league. (Error #152)


?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah me too. WTF!!

I havn't been updating i've been busy. I was gonna update this morning but got that message. I hope they can fix it, i am in a number of hockey leagues and someone on another message board said the site got hacked into and deleted all the information. I donno if yahoo has it stored elsewhere and if not looks like all yahoo leagues are dead. 

I've been a loyal yahoo gamer for like 6 years now, they will come through.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

RP and I are neck and neck...this is going to be a great season for this league.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah you guys have real good teams. I think 3rd spot all the way to maybe even 10th or 11th is still up for grabs though. My team is stuggling, 7th currently, but i don't think i will even finish that high. I need a huge week this week, playing the dreamers, the worst team in the league, i need to get a nice win and because 7th, 6th and 5th is just decided by 1 game.... 

i'm having alot of fun in this league as opposed to other leagues, so it's awsome we did this, i just wish my team was better, but we def gotta make this a anual event!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Yeah you guys have real good teams. I think 3rd spot all the way to maybe even 10th or 11th is still up for grabs though. My team is stuggling, 7th currently, but i don't think i will even finish that high. I need a huge week this week, playing the dreamers, the worst team in the league, i need to get a nice win and because 7th, 6th and 5th is just decided by 1 game....
> 
> i'm having alot of fun in this league as opposed to other leagues, so it's awsome we did this, i just wish my team was better, but we def gotta make this a anual event!



Absolutely, this is one of the better leagues that I've been in. It could use a LITTLE more activity, but it's definitely a great league. I'm proud of my team, I only hope that I can pull it out over RP. And you are right MillerTime, 3rd place down is so close. 2nd and 1st are still up for grabs too, we aren't THAT far ahead.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> I need a huge week this week, playing the dreamers, the worst team in the league, i need to get a nice win




LOL,....

Man I don't know what happened to my squad so far....

Only real threat I have is Iverson,, hopefully Amare will come back soon........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> LOL,....
> 
> Man I don't know what happened to my squad so far....
> 
> ...


lol

I donno i still think you're team is better then mine man, i kid you not. Besides Peja and Wade i got nobody. 

btw, when is amare due back anyways ?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> lol
> 
> I donno i still think you're team is better then mine man, i kid you not. Besides Peja and Wade i got nobody.
> 
> btw, when is amare due back anyways ?



I heard he may be back as early as the All-Star game......
I hope so, cause I really need him

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have kinda veered away from this team, hard to keep up. I have another Fantasy team with some local people here and im killing in that one. Plus Mcgrady has been injured and my teams not real solid to begin with anyway, but i'm looking to make a comeback!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I need another Center. Someone offer me a trade including a (decent or at least semi-decent) Center in the package coming to me, and i will accept if it is somewhat reasobable.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

mods: anyway of making this sticky for the whole season? Maybe we can get more active trade talks here that way? We have the roll call sticky i don't see why a fantasy basketball thread wouldn't be esspicially since all 12 teams post in this one forum...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> mods: anyway of making this sticky for the whole season? Maybe we can get more active trade talks here that way? We have the roll call sticky i don't see why a fantasy basketball thread wouldn't be esspicially since all 12 teams post in this one forum...



Yeah, I'll give it a sticky, good idea M.T. Wanna send me a center??? Haha.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

If i had some. I only have 1 real one... since i doubt you want Dampier. lol

ps. thanks for making it sticky.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

U da man S-Jax...

Thanx for making this a sticky thread.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

> Overview: BBB.net Pacers Fans
> 
> Regular Season Standings
> 
> ...






*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

This is a pretty good league because everyone knows there stuff about the game. I'm always up for trades.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jreywind said:


> I'm always up for trades.



I'll get back at you soon doggy, as I also wouldn't mind changing my Dreamers......

We suck......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I might need a trade to shake my team up... that or Peja wakes up!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> I might need a trade to shake my team up...



Let me know, cause with my record, nothing can hurt me........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Man RP, did you catch the trickery I pulled on you yesterday adding a bunch of heat players to outpower your only guy playing? I managed to come back from the 6-3 defecit to overthrow the rebounding category by 3 boards and the 3pt category by 1 three to win 5-4. Crazy trickery. You are still up 5.5 I think though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Man RP, did you catch the trickery I pulled on you yesterday adding a bunch of heat players to outpower your only guy playing? I managed to come back from the 6-3 defecit to overthrow the rebounding category by 3 boards and the 3pt category by 1 three to win 5-4. Crazy trickery. You are still up 5.5 I think though.


What? You two seem to be the only ones really into this. I just make a list for my players by thinking, "Hmm. He's a nice all-round player." If someone gets injured, I drop them and pick up the highest rated person. I only check the thing every week or two, also. I'm not doing too bad now, though. 6 out of 12 is nice.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay. Playoffs start this week. Myself and a few others have a bye this week. But let's make this as fun as possible. So if you haven't been checking your team much, START checking it and taking care of it now during the playoffs so we can have a fun race to the end! Good luck!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And tomorrow we see who advances in the playoffs. It looks like I'll be facing RP.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And week two of the playoffs start tonight!


Congrats to jermaine7fan, RP McMurphy, jreywind, and Banjoriddim's team for winning their first series!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> And week two of the playoffs start tonight!
> 
> 
> Congrats to jermaine7fan, RP McMurphy, jreywind, and Banjoriddim's team for winning their first series!


I'm already out? Also, do you have any idea what happened to RP McMurphy? He hasn't logged in since December 19th, and hasn't posted since December 12th.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'm already out? Also, do you have any idea what happened to RP McMurphy? He hasn't logged in since December 19th, and hasn't posted since December 12th.


You are still playing I believe. I think you play for like 4-5th or 5th place this week.

RP is long gone. I think Grad-school stuff caught up with him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Championship week!

Me and Jreywind are battling for 1st!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And I ended up taking out jreywind for first. I guess he didn't know it was an extended week, so there is slight controversy, but nonetheless, a good season by all!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And I ended up taking out jreywind for first. I guess he didn't know it was an extended week, so there is slight controversy, but nonetheless, a good season by all!



Congrats Jax.. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Congrats Jax.. :cheers: :cheers:


Thanks bro, I stayed on top of my team all season. It was a fun one. Looking forward to next year!


----------

